# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  Poor sad Lane.

## JEK

RIP

----------


## Grey

What a dark episode.  And the return of creepy Glen.

----------


## Dennis

Anyone know where I can get seasons 1-4?

Comcast On Demand on has Season 5.

I'm so far behind and I want to watch from the beginning.

----------


## andynap

http://www.madmenepisodes.com/catego...d-men-season-1

----------


## JEK

iTunes

----------


## andynap

There are a lot of sites around

----------


## JEK

Many of them aren't HD and some contain commercials. iTunes is all HD and just the show.

----------


## andynap

Some are free too.

----------


## JEK

They are all on the AMC site, but for computer only iTunes will play on your Apple TV.

----------


## andynap

Right but first.....

----------


## Dennis

How is that Apple TV thingie, anyway?

----------


## Grey

NY Times discussion with Jared Harris

http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/20...ys-episode/?hp

----------


## JEK

Sweet. 1080p. Easy to hook up and $99.

----------


## JEK

Great interview and perspective.

----------


## Grey

Do you think they will rename the firm?  Sterling Cooper Draper Harris sounds nice.

----------


## JEK

Of course. He was just a Brit.

----------


## Grey

Is Peggy gone for good?

http://www.nypost.com/p/entertainmen...3RzEvNbsAMmPZP

----------


## JEK

If her character isn't dead, then she'll be back. IMHO.

----------


## Grey

I sure hope you are right.  But I was a fan of the Sal character and we haven't seen him again.   :Frown:

----------


## Grey

From NY Magazine:  Questions We Want Mad Mens Season Finale to Answer.  

(And I would like them answered too!)

http://www.vulture.com/2012/06/mad-m...questions.html

----------


## JEK

Excellent questions indeed!

----------


## Grey

NYTimes interview with Matthew Weiner:

http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/20...son-so-far/?hp

----------


## JEK

I love the Times. No other paper would invest in this great discovery.

----------


## JEK

> Is Peggy gone for good?
> 
> http://www.nypost.com/p/entertainmen...3RzEvNbsAMmPZP




You Only Live Twice.

You Only Live Twice or so it seems, 
One life for yourself and one for your dreams. 
You drift through the years and life seems tame, 
Till one dream appears and love is its name. 

And love is a stranger who'll beckon you on, 
Don't think of the danger or the stranger is gone. 

This dream is for you, so pay the price. 
Make one dream come true, you only live twice. 

And love is a stranger who'll beckon you on, 
Don't think of the danger or the stranger is gone.

----------


## Grey

Still digesting the final episode. Maybe a little underwhelming?  

The cutaway at the end felt a little like the Sopranos to me.

Here's an excellent interview with Vincent Kartheiser (Pete Campbell) from NY Mag:  

http://www.vulture.com/2012/06/mad-m...facebook_nymag

I loved the line, "Well, Im the president of the Howdy Doody circus army."

----------


## JEK

Makes him seem likable -- Christ on a cracker!

----------


## Grey

Sort of likable.  IMHO.

----------


## JEK

We rented Sherlock Holmes on the Apple TV last night. Terrible movie, but we were pleased to see Jared Harris as the diabolical Mr. Moriarty.

----------


## Grey

He's a great actor.  I will miss him on MM.

----------


## Grey

25 Things You Didn't Know about Mad Men

http://www.buzzfeed.com/whitneyjeffe...d-men-that-wil

I did not realize that Jared Harris' father was the original Dumbledore.  I would never have made the connection.

----------


## JEK

You are on fire.

----------


## Rosemary

Yes! Well done!  Richard Harris also was the first to record "Macarthur Park,"  which I can sing from beginning to end.

----------

